# Acer Aspire 5535-5050 won't boot.



## Kodiak42 (Jun 22, 2012)

Here's the problem:

My four year old Acer Aspire 5535-5050 notebook has been doing pretty good the last few weeks. Then, I decided to hook it up to my flat screen TV via VGA connection. It worked great for a few days, but after turning it off one night and removing the VGA cable, I found that I boot into a black screen (no BIOS, splash screen, activity lights, anything but the power button) the next day. 

First thing I thought was the computer was trying to display to an external monitor. I hooked it back to the TV and still nothing. I looked around the forums and tried the following methods:

1) Remove all power sources, hold power button for 20-30 seconds, try to boot (Failed)
2) Re-seat the RAM (failed)
3) Re-seat the CMOS battery (failed)
4) Press Fn + f5 during boot cycle (failed)
5) Yell and rage at the machine (failed, but mildly therapeutic)

I am literally out of ideas on how to get this thing working again. When I turn it on, I can hear the optical drive, fan, and hard disk spinning like usual, but there are no lights showing activity besides the green power button. Help is very much needed at this point. Thank you to those who respond.


----------



## BPCS (Jun 15, 2012)

The first thing to try is remove one stick of RAM and try to boot, if not swap sticks and try again.


----------



## SkyStormKuja (Apr 6, 2012)

Also, do you hear any beeps at bootup?


----------



## Kodiak42 (Jun 22, 2012)

SkyStormKuja said:


> Also, do you hear any beeps at bootup?


Nope, no beeps at all. Just the sound of my hardware spinning.


----------



## Kodiak42 (Jun 22, 2012)

BPCS said:


> The first thing to try is remove one stick of RAM and try to boot, if not swap sticks and try again.


Just tried that to no avail. I've reseated them in all possible combinations and still nothing.


----------



## Kodiak42 (Jun 22, 2012)

Bump--


----------



## Dell_Riyazuddin (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi, 

My name is Riyaz and I work for the Social Media and Community Team at Dell.

I believe the only Solution to the problem your facing is to replace the Motherboard as the Display card or the Video card is not working. 

Keeping in mind that you have already tried the following steps:

I found that I boot into a black screen (no BIOS, splash screen, activity lights, anything but the power button) the next day. 

First thing I thought was the computer was trying to display to an external monitor. I hooked it back to the TV and still nothing. I looked around the forums and tried the following methods:

1) Remove all power sources, hold power button for 20-30 seconds, try to boot (Failed)
2) Re-seat the RAM (failed)
3) Re-seat the CMOS battery (failed)
4) Press Fn + f5 during boot cycle (failed)
5) Yell and rage at the machine (failed, but mildly therapeutic)


You will find Similar issues being faced by various customers using this model of the laptop.
I suspect this is a known issue with this model of the systems.

Refer to this link for one of the same issues faced earlier by a different User of the same model of the laptop

my acer 5535 powers on and off but lcd screen remains black - FixYa

Regards and Reply back if you have any progress on display otherwise to accordingly suggest resolution.

Riyazuddin


----------



## BPCS (Jun 15, 2012)

You could try dischaging the laptop, by removing the battery, unplugging it and holding the power button down for 30 seconds. Try this, remove the RAM, HDD, Cd/dvd drive, any external stuff you have plugged in, printers, sd cards, external HDD, etc. Power up, does it beep or display anything now?


----------



## perpc (Apr 30, 2012)

Im having the same problem with my aspire 5534. I did a virus scan the night before, booted up and all seemed well. Next thing i know all the leds go dead and the screen freezes with the last image being the desktop on it. Had no choice but to do a hard shut down. So i attempt to reboot it and i can feel the hdd spinning but no lights. i tried everything even attempting to flash the bios (which could someone explain to me if there is a specific procedure to flash a aspire 5534 bios). So here i am now highly upset having to use someone elses laptop. The best option I see so far is option 5. Its the only one that actually gives me some peace of mind. Tell me there is a genius out there that can wave the magic I.T wand over my machine and bring it back to life.


----------

